# International Hobby Corporation locos



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I am thinking about purchasing an International Hobby Corp steam locomotive that appears to be really nice and is DCC ready. From what I've read it appears the founder passed away in 2011 and they have folded. 

What is your guys' opinion of this company and their products? Good quality? Not long for the market? Should I grab up whatever I can find from them that I like now because they're going to disappear? 

I ask because I'm not finding similarly made Atlas or Kato products for the types of locomotives I'm looking at. Maybe they are out there. Should I buy or not buy? Would like to convert to DCC sound too.

My new goal is to eventually start modeling an early 1930s era layout in addition to a small modern layout. I figure it doesn't hurt to keep stockpiling.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i have a couple of the steamers sold by / imported by ihc, about 6 years old now, 2-8-2 light mikados, ATSF road label, .. mine were made by mehano in yugoslavia, nice detail, and have seuthe ?? smoke units...
unfortunately they wont be used on my 'in construction' layout, they are too new for the era / locale that im modelling...lol
they are nice, and i finally had a chance to run one the other night, quiet, tender is power pickup for tender light
i think you will be happy with them


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

IHC engines are fairly decent designed and detailed engines. They run well with good power pick up. Well worth there cost. They are also fairly easy to install sound in the DCC ready versions.


----------

